# virus warnings



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

................


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I got a warning screen here recently, too. I should have grabbed a screen shot of it. I ran a virus check and it came up clean.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I got the virus warning as soon as I logged onto OGF this morning. Antivirus came up clean too.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm fine on my home computer but lately when I try to log in on my phone it freeze's with a black screen, not everytime either. are you getting this warning on your home computer or phone ?


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

The screen that I saw at least appeared to be from Microsoft, who knows whether it really was. It had a "click here to fix your computer" button which made me shut off the browser immediately.

I saw something like that after I went to a bogus download site looking for an OpenOffice update. Like a fool I clicked on the first search result, and that site planted a browser bug on my machine - those take over the access to search sites like google or yahoo, so that all of the search results you get are advertisements related to what you were searching for. They can pack keystoke loggers that can catch your logins and passwords. This particular one was called sweetpacks. I was able to clean it off.


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

Same thing happened to me last night when I clicked on a thread.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

August messaged me and I thought he was pulling my leg  I'm looking into this as we speak...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I got the same thing last night about midnight. I just closed the screen and logged back on. I NEVER open those windows, that's what gives you a virus.


----------



## falconman (Jan 9, 2011)

I made the reactionary move of clicking it.....bad move!! My laptop became a paperweight! I couldn't do anything to do get rid of the bogus "firewall" that infected my PC. I had no other choice but to punt and take it to work where my IT guys worked their magic and got rid of it.

Learn from my mistake, if you get any type of "virus" warning, don't click on it! It's malware and will definitely ruin your day. 

Myself, like others I see, got this when logging into OGF, so beware.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I think its from one of the ads on this site, im sure the IT guys here will figure out which one it is and nuke it. Norton blocked two attacks from here so far in the last week or so. It doesn't get through and I don't get any pop ups, just a warning that an attack was blocked.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I am running on a iMac and haven't seen anything on either that or phone.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can anyone recall which ad specifically? THANKS!! Sorry about the hassle!!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm having problem's with ohub campfire on my android, uninstalled and reinstalled still won't load


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

falconman said:


> I made the reactionary move of clicking it.....bad move!! My laptop became a paperweight! I couldn't do anything to do get rid of the bogus "firewall" that infected my PC. I had no other choice but to punt and take it to work where my IT guys worked their magic and got rid of it.
> 
> Learn from my mistake, if you get any type of "virus" warning, don't click on it! It's malware and will definitely ruin your day.
> 
> ...


Haven't had any problems here, but I'll keep an eye out. A couple years ago I caught a virus on my PC when a fishy looking pop-up appeared. I hit the "close" button and the thing still installed itself on my machine! The computer guy who fixed me up said that sometimes that's the way they set them up, to install when you try to close them.

He told me that a better alternative is Alt + F4. Just shoot the thing right in the head.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just got this instead of the home page when i tried to open ogf. im not saying its from this site, it could be on my end, but it always happens when ogf is up.



> Malicious Web Site Blocked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

this is what normally opens:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/

a minute ago i got this:

symres:C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton 360\MUI\20.4.0.40\09\01\coUICtlr.loc/PAGEBADREDIRECT.HTML

i dont know if that will help any


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe I should slaughter A Night Before Christmas again, this time with someone finishing their online shopping, when POW. Heck I could even put a mouse in the second line.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

My antivirus software has been giving me an "address blocked" message just about every time I have gotten on the past week. I wrote down the latest:

URL: http://www.cpmservices3.com/js/show_ads.js

IP: 212.124.112.234


----------



## Craig Fletcher (Apr 5, 2004)

It popped up as soon as I tried to connect to OGF. This is the URL that was in the address box. ]http:// 853e4f39. vrwebantivirus .pl/ no spaces


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I checked my norton history after it blocked it and this is what it says.

"An intrusion attemp by 109.236.86.173 was blocked".

Hope this helps.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It does thanks! anyone getting this on chrome or just ie


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not seen it on my IE


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Outdoor Hub ' s trafficking dept is currently working on the issue. Appreciate everyone's patience!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> It does thanks! anyone getting this on chrome or just ie


I use Firefox and haven't seen anything weird at all. I visit here nearly every day.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

On chrome here.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm still getting the warning when I try to log in on my laptop, my phone I have no problems.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Using chrome and have not seen any issues at all


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> My antivirus software has been giving me an "address blocked" message just about every time I have gotten on the past week. I wrote down the latest:
> 
> URL: http://www.cpmservices3.com/js/show_ads.js
> 
> IP: 212.124.112.234


Just got the same message. The only difference was that the last digit of the IP address changed from a 4 to a 1.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ShakeDown said:


> Outdoor Hub ' s trafficking dept is currently working on the issue. Appreciate everyone's patience!


Got to give them more time. Your patience is appreciated.

I have Firefox and have not received any of the warnings.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

is anyone else having loading issue's with OHUB on your phone ? I keep getting a black screen with ohub campfire across top of screen, i'm beginning to wonder if these are related to each other. however I haven't had any pop up's about virus on my home computer


----------



## Craig Fletcher (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a screen shot


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I get redirected to my App Store about every 3rd click on my IPhone. Don't know if it's related or not.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Craig Fletcher said:


> Here's a screen shot


That looks like the message I saw.

I'm coming down with a flu today feeling worse as the day goes on, does that count? Using Firefox and Windows 7.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been getting a message from my antivirus software (avast) when I log on with google chrome for a week or so now. It says that it blocked a malicious webpage, I just renewed so I thought it was my software. Just ran a full system scan and everything is good.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Just got it again!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Craig Fletcher said:


> Here's a screen shot


thats the 1 i got using EI. nothing with chrome


----------



## Craig Fletcher (Apr 5, 2004)

still getting it!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Yakphisher said:


> I am running on a iMac and haven't seen anything on either that or phone.


 Same here and no issues....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah chrome is unaffected from what I can tell. Still hammering at it. sorry!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Chrome is also effected. I crashed my system and did a complete restore. All was fine until I came back to O.G.F. With norton antivirus I get severity=medium, unauthorized access blocked ( open File), Status=Blocked, Over and Over and Over. I restart my lap top and use I.E. after clearing Norton and get the samething. This is in norton antivirus history. Im not complaining. Just trying to help.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

someone is doing something right. i just logged on and tonight was the first time in a week i didnt get the warning


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Is all this the result of no logo or advertising above and on the sides?
I've got Chrome and have had no warnings and I've been on every day.
Correction; I do have ads on the side.


----------



## shanewolfe02 (Dec 7, 2012)

I always run my Norton antivirus when I get off of this site and get a lot of "security risks" I assume most are tracking cookies. I ran it before getting on looked at this thread and ran it again and got 25 security risks. anyone else ever notice this? I stay on top of my antivirus program and run quick scans every time I use my computer, it amazing at how much faster your computer will run. also delete your browsing history, just my 2 cents


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

just got it and this is my first time on in a month.....


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I see 0 ads, using Chrome, on a Macbook Pro. Get no warnings what so ever.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

im using google chrome and have a had no problems at all.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah its the non local ads that's the problem. Sorry I missed that it was effecting chrome users


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

for what its worth, just got it from clicking on the lounge forum.


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

Still getting it if you need to know.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

What happend to the logo and pic of the trout in the water?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Still getting it one my laptop. Only able to get on ogf thru my phone.


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Although I was tempted to click on the button this bogus warning provides, I was saved from disaster by something these criminals just can't seem to get past: proper use of English. I didn't write it down, but if you pay attention to the exact wording they use, they give themselves away by saying something like "it will be clean the system" at the ends of two sentences. This is the same bugaboo that betrays thieves on Craigslist and eBay. I guess stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

got it again as soon as i selected this site from my favorites. maybe this will help, this is what norton is showing me:

http://safeweb.norton.com/report/sh...4.0.40&layout=Retail&lang=0901&source=toolbar


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

All is good here. The logo and pic of fish is back to.


----------



## LUNDGE (Jan 7, 2007)

Been on all the two weeks ive been on ,everytime i change forums it comes up or while posting.very frustrating,please fix!!!!!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ironman172 said:


> the last forum I was on that had issues had to remove ALL adds and found it as they put them back on....someone needs to make a decision ....we have been patient long enough, and the adds will do you no good when members quit logging on, because of the potential add issue ....and what I am seeing on the block it is an add issue, or multiple


Yeah, im not pointing fingers at any of the mods/admins but when you have members Anti-Viruses going bonkers over drive-by-downloads (from Ad's) the issue needs to be addressed ASAP...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

No problems here from my desktop pc running Interent Explorer 9, Norton Internet Security. Haven't seen any messages or warnings. That Downtown Abbey ad pops up and bugs me but everything else is good.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

No issues seen on my side. Firefox v.26.0


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Still getting it here. If you guys don't get the warning/block, your protection may not be seeing it. Not sure how it works, but would be suprised to find that it targets some and not others.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Kaspirskey (sp)...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yesterday when I logged onto OGF I got redirected to some foreign site. Never clicked on anything. Prior to yesterday I was getting only the poorly worded fake virus message.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

> webantiviruspro2013.pl
> Web Site Location Lithuania


yeah, its those darn Lithuanians again.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I assure all this is being worked on.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I just wonder how long until the domain gets blacklisted...but oddly enough, I haven't seen any virus activity using IE11, Chrome, or MS Security Essentials. Are they java based attacks? Aren't the ads people see based on their own web surfing activities?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys I'll be the first to apologize...to say instances like this and you guys having to deal with it pisses me off, would be an understatement. Unfortunately I've exhausted what I can do from my end and I've been in contact with outdoorhub daily regarding this as a result. It's something they need to address on the server/ad side and they have well aware.

While they work on this and if you really want to help, feel free to do what others have and post legit info regarding the circumstances to which you are getting notifications. Browser versions, forums you are getting notifications in, and urls/screen shots are extremely helpful. You can moan/complain to me via PM until your fingers bleed if you'd like, but please only post helpful info in this thread...It'll help the guys up north if all of the info is contained in one place.

Thanks!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

speaking only for myself, if you think this upsets me, it doesnt at all. not one bit. we know youre trying and we know how the internet is. nothings getting through my antivirus. weird thing is, this only happens at home, never at work, on identical systems. so who knows maybe like the post above insinuated, i am partially to blame based on my surfing habits. its possible and i just dont know. thats what a good antivirus is for.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I haven't seen any myself either, but the fact that this isn't isolated to one guy and it looks like our non syndicated ads are the culprit, it chaps me that you guys have to deal with it...well get it resolved I'm sure, just taking longer than I hoped thus my own frustration! I'm with you guys 100% and I know the boys up north are too. The Internet like mother nature can suck sometimes


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Screenshots and browser details including version helps tremendously.


----------



## ELLTEE (Dec 4, 2011)

Opened OGF AVAST said Infection Blocked.
url:http:11212.124.112.234/js/show-ads.js

infection: URL: MAL

This is what was blocked, hope this helps.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

11212.124.112.234 is not a valid ip address.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Google webmaster tools which crawls this site every day reports no security issues on the OGF server. That's not to say that this couldn't have come from an ad from a third party server. We've turned off most of the third party ad networks that were active towards the end of last year and the first couple of days this year. If this should continue, it should be a lot easier to track down.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

bbsoup said:


> Although I was tempted to click on the button this bogus warning provides, I was saved from disaster by something these criminals just can't seem to get past: proper use of English. I didn't write it down, but if you pay attention to the exact wording they use, they give themselves away by saying something like "it will be clean the system" at the ends of two sentences. This is the same bugaboo that betrays thieves on Craigslist and eBay. I guess stupid is as stupid does.


This is a good point. Really look at and READ the popup, don't just go clicking on buttons, even the "Close" button. That's how I got infected (NOT from OGF, so don't panic). The guy who cleaned my computer told me that some of these malicious sites will code the "Close" button to actually install the malware! 

The popup displayed a blue shield with a white bar, apparently intended to make me think it was from MS Security. Supposedly they had scanned my entire hard drive in about 8 seconds, and found a bazillion viruses. This statistic appeared in a section labeled "YOU SYSTEM STATUS". Dead giveaway. Misspellings and poor syntax will not appear on a valid website, however, simply because the spelling and English are good does not mean they're OK. Remember, Alt+F4! Shoot it in the head!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Remember, Alt+F4! Shoot it in the head!


that there is the key to keep anything from entering your PC  

today mine seems to be better....sorry for my past rants


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

SteveH said:


> Google webmaster tools which crawls this site every day reports no security issues on the OGF server. That's not to say that this couldn't have come from an ad from a third party server. We've turned off most of the third party ad networks that were active towards the end of last year and the first couple of days this year. If this should continue, it should be a lot easier to track down.


+1 for OutDoorHub, Thanks.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just happened again as i was backing out of "hard water discussions"

can anyone tell if this is coming from my own computer? i have a screenshot of the attacking IP adress:


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine (using IE) still showing this message pretty regularly when I am on the site:


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

yep mine stopped something this morning, already posted by someone else ....the IP #


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

I receive this message maybe once a day or every other day, I do visit the site quite often though. I have never received any virus or error message on my samsung android phone and use it more than the desktop. I have received the message in each of central ohio, lake erie fishing, lake erie general, and marketplace. Here are my screen shots hope it helps.

Good [email protected]

Update 1/08/14 New screen shot going into market place from main page


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Just looked at Google Webmaster tools again just now and OGF has not been flagged with any server level issues.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

http://853e4f39.webantivirusprosc.nl/

it just happened again as i opened up ogf. instead of ogf i got the above site in my address bar. (this time)

this doesnt happen to me on any other sites, although i really dont go to many other sites.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Seems like I get it every morning:


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> Seems like I get it every morning:


me too....fire up the computer , and log on here it comes up every time so far...how do I do a screen shot?


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Sucuri SiteCheckSucuri on Twitter Sucuri on Facebook Sucuri on LinkedIn
Free Website Malware ScannerSucuri SiteCheck API
Sitecheck ResultsWebsite detailsBlacklisting status
Sucuri
web site:	www.ohiogamefishing.com
status:	Verified Clean
web trust: Not Blacklisted


Security report (No threats found):
check Blacklisted: No
check	Malware:	No
check	Malicious javascript: No
check	Malicious iFrames:	No
check	Drive-By Downloads: No
check Anomaly detection: No
check IE-only attacks: No
check	Suspicious redirections: No
check	Spam:	No

List of URLS scanned


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you are still getting warnings try this...its free

Download, install, update malwarebytes anti malware FREE version from http://www.malwarebytes.org/

Run it, do a quick scan...takes 15 min to an hour...and kill anything it finds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If the free version that Brandon listed does not fully do the trick also take a look at the rootkit scanner from the same web site. Rootkits are a form of virus that can sometimes be difficult to locate. I had a system recently that would not clean up entirely with the Anti-Malware scan. Once I ran the Rootkit scanner it did the trick. Here is a link directly to that product which is also free.

http://www.malwarebytes.org/antirootkit/


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> me too....fire up the computer , and log on here it comes up every time so far...how do I do a screen shot?


Press the CTRL and print screen keys at the same time, then you can paste the screen print. If your running Windows 7 you can also use a program called the snipping tool which should already be loaded on your computer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just got it again. I'm not worried about it as my software always blocks it, but it is strange that I only get the message on this site.

By the way, I highly recommend that ESET virus protection. I watch Steeler games on the Internet for free, and it swats down one virus after another like flies,and the computer keeps working like a charm.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Streamstalker, blocking the attacks does not appear to be enough. From what I understand you still need to disinfect your computer. I believe that's what SteveH and ShakeDown are suggesting to the folks who continue to report attacks or pop ups or whatever they are.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks. I run scans everyday.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

streamstalker said:


> Thanks. I run scans everyday.


Try running the one Brian listed. There is no one anti virus that's effective 100% of the time.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Just navigated to the site at 8:51PM. As the site loaded, the screen flashed with the word OK on a white background.
Immediately got a security essentials warning about critical activity on my PC. Then up pops a fake MSE warning screen with three viruses listed. Message tells me to "scan my computer to prevent the system breakage".

Tried to close the warning box (x) and it asks if I want to navigate away from the page.

Task Manager - force explorer to to quit.

I've seen this on other sites recently. It's a trick to try and get you to click their fake warning message. Not sure what the payload would be, but they're not going to catch me that easily.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

billk said:


> Just navigated to the site at 8:51PM. As the site loaded, the screen flashed with the word OK on a white background.
> Immediately got a security essentials warning about critical activity on my PC. Then up pops a fake MSE warning screen with three viruses listed. Message tells me to "scan my computer to prevent the system breakage".
> 
> Tried to close the warning box (x) and it asks if I want to navigate away from the page.
> ...


I've gotten that message before, and I've been trolling in IE 10 trying to capture it again. I caught it as a screen cap just now. (It never comes up in Firefox 26.0)

It's funny to read the warning text, they misspelled "might" as "migth" and they tell you to clean the computer "to prevent the system crash." The little pop-up warning says you need to clean the computer "to prevent the system breakage."

I'll try to catch it again, and see if I can catch the Properties to see where it's coming from.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OK, so what's with the "View Urgent Message" now appearing immediately beneath the first section of OGF forum pages? I clicked on it, and it says that I need their stuff to view PM's. I've never needed anybody's stuff to view PM's! What's going on here? We must be really important to be getting so much attention from spammers and scam artists!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, so what's with the "View Urgent Message" now appearing immediately beneath the first section of OGF forum pages? I clicked on it, and it says that I need their stuff to view PM's. I've never needed anybody's stuff to view PM's! What's going on here? We must be really important to be getting so much attention from spammers and scam artists!


If it don't look right don't click on it. Those spam ads are all over the internet.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> OK, so what's with the "View Urgent Message" now appearing immediately beneath the first section of OGF forum pages?


I'm seeing that ad here, and on other boards as well. It's digital dog poo. The difference is, dog poo doesn't urgently tell you to step on it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Try running the one Brian listed. There is no one anti virus that's effective 100% of the time.


Yeah, I ran that too...came up clean as a whistle. My anti-virus just keeps giving me that same message that it blocked the ad which I assume is the same pop-up the others are seeing. It only does it on this site.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Try running spybot...

http://www.safer-networking.org/



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Could we get a postmortem on what happened? Full transparency is usually the best approach when things like this happen.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

seethe303 said:


> Could we get a postmortem on what happened? Full transparency is usually the best approach when things like this happen.


If you will follow the posts of SteveH, will will see that 
1) Exhaustive scans of OHub servers did not find any malware or viruses. 
2) Certain ad streams were blocked to try and narrow down the offending source.

Bottom line: OGF website and associated local sponsor/ad sites are clean.
At this moment, we still don't know where the problems came from.
We apologize profusely for any problems are members have had, however it seems that the number affected is very small considering the size of our membership.

The situation is still being monitored and we cannot guarantee it won't happen again. Welcome to the Internet 2014.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have AVG on my PC at work, every time I open OGF I get a message saying a suspicious file is attempting to access my computer and was blocked.
Just as a heads up.....


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have AVG on my PC at work, every time I open OGF I get a message saying a suspicious file is attempting to access my computer and was blocked.
> Just as a heads up.....


Again, please include helpful information when reporting technical issues. Browser/version, screen shot, diagnostics, URL's. One or more of these can be extremely useful to a tech.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have AVG on my PC at work, every time I open OGF I get a message saying a suspicious file is attempting to access my computer and was blocked.
> Just as a heads up.....


Need the exact message. We all don't run AVG.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont see the concern on this. First this is run by a company to make money, which means they will do their best to do it. Not a puny little home computer running a free or home version virus checker. Also if it was recognized your not going to get it. If it wasn't its too late. LOL!
I have had a few warnings not virus as some describe. But warnings some thing could be a virus because of file type or programming the use. Most every thing i see is simply from ads. And this sight is heavily loaded with them. That how they make money so others can get on and complain. LOL!
Run a virus checker regularly and a good add blocker. Oh and Goggle chrome for a browser will remove much too. 
But truth is full disclosure is a joke. How many who run company's here furnish full dis-closer of their business? And none of us are in position to tell them any thing. Use it or lose it is your choices. It is a free site. And with the number of users on here who have been since first started. That's not happening. Have a great day, take control and responsibility for your life were you do have choices. Viruses are every day life on the internet. But most warnings are not viruses even when your told they are. 
Great job guys. Not saying i wont complain occasionally. But just couldn't help ranting at some of these comments. LOL! This cabin fever is killing me!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Well said viper1.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

KaGee said:


> If you will follow the posts of SteveH, will will see that
> 1) Exhaustive scans of OHub servers did not find any malware or viruses.
> 2) Certain ad streams were blocked to try and narrow down the offending source.
> 
> ...


Yea I've been following the thread. I'm assuming someone is looking into what is going wrong and could at least talk about what they tried to do to fix things. My post was selfish; I'm a bit of a security nerd and I always like reading about this kind of stuff. The recent target fiasco is pretty crazy/fascinating. 

The posts from the mods seem to be downplaying the problem, however, which is a bit disconcerting. There clearly was a problem even if "scanning the server" didn't pick it up. There is plenty of bad stuff that can happen clientside, XSS, injected javascript, etc etc. I thought I saw somewhere that that was being checked for though, so that is good.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Downplaying? I don't call busting our hides to get this resolved "downplaying" at all. Ads were the issue as stated before, and the problem looks to be rectified for now.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

seethe303 said:


> Yea I've been following the thread. I'm assuming someone is looking into what is going wrong and could at least talk about what they tried to do to fix things. My post was selfish; I'm a bit of a security nerd and I always like reading about this kind of stuff. The recent target fiasco is pretty crazy/fascinating.
> 
> The posts from the mods seem to be downplaying the problem, however, which is a bit disconcerting. There clearly was a problem even if "scanning the server" didn't pick it up. There is plenty of bad stuff that can happen clientside, XSS, injected javascript, etc etc. I thought I saw somewhere that that was being checked for though, so that is good.


Unfortunately at the beginning of the year when lots of remnant ads are running we don't have a lot of control, and it IS impossible for us to scan all those ads. Those campaigns supposedly come to us and are pre-scanned for such problems. There are literally 1000's of networks that run remnant stuff and some of those networks call 100's of other networks. Trust me we have passed on the reports here (especially the ones who game specific information including URLs) to our partners but no one is admitting responsibility. We have had people here hitting the refresh button all day without incident (and this would be a way for us to nail a problem), but this didn't turn up anything. We don't however run AVG. It is entirely possible that AVG and a few other virus protection utilities are registering a false positive. This DOES happen. Virus protection utilities are programmed by humans and ARE fail-able as well.

We run the same ads on hundreds of sites. We take this very seriously.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

hardwaterfan said:


> http://853e4f39.webantivirusprosc.nl/
> 
> it just happened again as i opened up ogf. instead of ogf i got the above site in my address bar. (this time)
> 
> this doesnt happen to me on any other sites, although i really dont go to many other sites.


Thanks to the detailed reports posted by you guys we finally nailed these guys today. This ad is no longer being shown.


----------

